# Mladen Sekularac--what will the Warriors be missing out on?



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

HoopsHype.com reports that Mladen Sekularac turned down an offer by the Golden State Warriors to play in the NBA this next season.

HoopsHype.com link (scroll down 4 info on Sekularac) 

I didn't follow nearly as much of the World Championships as I wanted to, but what's the deal w/ this kid?


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

he wasn't on serbian national team...never heard for him before...he did put good stats in belgium league but that doesn't mean nothing and what's with GS.they have like 5-6 centers,pf


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

He played for FMP Zeleznik(Serbia), Virtus Pallacanestro Bologna (Italy), Buducnost Podgorica (Monte *****),... I don't know about the last season (Belgium?)

Anyway, here are some of his stats from the ABA League (Adriatic basketball)

Mladen Sekularac stats


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He was drafted by the Mavericks years back and he couldn't hack it over here. The Warriors missed out on nothing.


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

Sekularac averaged 16.8 ppg last season with the Antwerp Giants in the Belgian League.it's on hoopshype.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

his stats in Belgium means nothing for nba


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

donkihot said:


> he wasn't on serbian national team...never heard for him before...he did put good stats in belgium league but that doesn't mean nothing and *what's with GS.they have like 5-6 centers,pf*


Dude was listed as a SG/SF swing-type. Tall for that, but seems like he's another Zarko Cabarkapa (sans the NBA experience).


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

He is not on NBA level and he knows it, not wanting to warm a bench in NBA it's obvious why he refused...


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

if only more young european players would be as smart as him.Stay in europe where you will play and develop.if you don't have super talent be realistic.


----------

